# It works!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

That new call works called this vixen in this evening! Came running like a dream, stopped her at 50 yards.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

You sure you're not just posting the same fox over and over again, Matt?









Seriously.. great job! Is there a bag limit or season limit on fox there? When is your season over?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No season no limit! Thanks Chris. But I only shoot from late summer to early spring.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice shooting Matt ! I assume that this one is not just sleeping.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice Fox matt!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> No season no limit! Thanks Chris. But I only shoot from late summer to early spring.


 Congrats. on the fox, so your season works out to 11 months?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice vixen-----are they prime by oct---nov---?????????*


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

hassell said:


> Congrats. on the fox, so your season works out to 11 months?


No Rick its for me mid july to end off feb.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Nice vixen-----are they prime by oct---nov---?????????*


I would guess so Skip but I don't shoot them for fur.

Thanks smy.

Once again it was coming to the call Don!


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Laying them down! Make sure you leave a couple in England!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Come over there are plenty!


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Dont tempt! At some point I will be headed that way to see the wifes family. Maybe be a year or 2 though. They can visit and we can hunt!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No worries! Deer, fox and some fly fishing! or pigeon shooting, driven game, duck and geese?


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice Fox! Must be cooler where you are. Hair is long.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> No worries! Deer, fox and some fly fishing! or pigeon shooting, driven game, duck and geese?


Sounds like a winner to me!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Furtaker said:


> Nice Fox! Must be cooler where you are. Hair is long.


Thanks furtaker well yes you'd think 29C was cool but its been bloody horrible!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

destructive_mechanic said:


> Sounds like a winner to me!


If your over anytime.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks like a Nice scope Matt.

What brand do you use. I love those large lenses !!!!!!!!! Just like seeing everything !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its a 10 year old lisenfeld.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

So it is still newish. How well do you like it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It's fantastic! 8x56 $340 you can't go wrong! Its put up with a few bumps and bangs as well.


----------

